# Revell Announcements



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

*Revell Announcements *UPDATE* flyer inside*

Not sure if any of these are new for you guys, but here is what I have found:
Battlestar Galactica -Cylon Basestar 
Battlestar Galactica-Colonial Viper 9/30
Battlest Galactica-Cylon Raider
Not much. Hopefully we'll see something from AMT/Ertl/RC2 for you guys.
Chris

Thought I would post the flyer I recieved for you guys.









My price sheet did not have any pricing info on it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Got a link to anything official?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Got a link to anything official?


I'd say it's almost guaranteed to be true since I just spent forty bucks on a vintage Viper kit.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL 

I heard some of this information several months back while in Chicago from a source who works at Revell. However, nothing was yet confirmed at that point and I've yet to see an official announcement. *Rumor-mill* had it that original Monogram Viper and Raider would be re-released with extra's. I believe the Viper was going to have a cockpit, clear canopy pieces, new exhaust section and a landing gear set. The Raider was supposed to have just landing gear, I think. More kits were to follow, but that was the initial info that I can recall off the top of my head. 

Again, rumor-mill information and nothing has been officially announced that I've seen. Let's hope for the best, tho!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Sorry Jeff, no landing gear. That would require reworking too much of the kit to be cost effective. Adding a cockpit tub, canopy, and back engine panel seem to be pretty much confirmed though. As for the Raider...the only thing I've heard is a reworking of the engine exhausts. Of course, until they actually release the kits, we won't know for sure what or if any changes will be incorporated.


----------



## TomasSilverloc (Dec 28, 2005)

I went over to the Revell site...didn't see anything over there...though it looks like it hasn't been updated for a bit..there last "new release" is dated June 12, 2006


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Griffworks-This information came directly from my wholesaler. If you are close to Chicago then meet up with Ed Sexton (revell Rep) and ask. I'm pretty sure they will be announced on the site after iHobby expo.
Pretty hard information, just not concrete. 
Chris


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> LOL
> 
> I heard some of this information several months back while in Chicago from a source who works at Revell. However, nothing was yet confirmed at that point and I've yet to see an official announcement. *Rumor-mill* had it that original Monogram Viper and Raider would be re-released with extra's. I believe the Viper was going to have a cockpit, clear canopy pieces, new exhaust section and a landing gear set. The Raider was supposed to have just landing gear, I think. More kits were to follow, but that was the initial info that I can recall off the top of my head.
> 
> Again, rumor-mill information and nothing has been officially announced that I've seen. Let's hope for the best, tho!


Griff, I think we have the same source. I was also in Chicago a few months back. And the fact that the Galactica itself wasn't listed has me wondering about a conversation with said source.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

superduty455 said:


> Griffworks-This information came directly from my wholesaler. If you are close to Chicago then meet up with Ed Sexton (revell Rep) and ask.


Yeah... NO, I'm a couple thousand miles from there at the moment and don't have the freedom to just pick up and go. Sorry.... 



> I'm pretty sure they will be announced on the site after iHobby expo. Pretty hard information, just not concrete.


Yep, as it was told me, and as ClubTepes says, too. Who knows what we'll get, but I'm keeping some happy thoughts on the issue.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

You mentioned the Cylon Basestar. How about the Galactica itself?


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

No Galactica. The old kit was far too inaccurate to retool economically. It's far more likely they'll put out a new series Galactica than spend the money fixing the molds of the old one.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

This was posted by Oriontide over on The Clubhouse boards:
-------------------------------
From Starship Modeler comes confirmation that Revell is planning on re-releasing their old Battlestar Galactica models once more. Here's what they're doing: 

*Colonial Viper *
*Release Date: Sept. 2007 *
*Scale: NA *
*Price: $24.95 *
*From the original series, the Colonial Viper, accurized and retooled. *

*Cylon Basestar *
*Release Date: Oct. 2007 *
*Scale: NA *
*Price: $34.95 *
*From the original series, the Cylon Basestar, accurized and retooled. *

*Cylon Raider *
*Release Date: Nov. 2007 *
*Scale: NA *
*Price: $24.95 *
*From the original series, the Cylon Raider, accurized and retooled. *

Oddly, no mention of the Galactica herself coming back. 
----------------------------------
James


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The price seems high, for a mass produced kits. I do hope the Galactia gets on the list.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> The price seems high, for a mass produced kits. I do hope the Galactia gets on the list.


Considering what I beleive they are doing to the kits, I don't believe the prices are that high at all. When you stop and think about what you have to pay for aftermarket cockpits and so forth, its quite reasonable.

Also, other model kits of the same size are typically that expensive or more.

While not singling anyone out, people complain about kits that aren't accurate. If you want accuracy, then expect to pay for it.

Also, take into consideration the cost of lisencing. Even though its TOS BSG, BSG in general can command higher prices right now when it comes to this.

And finally, what does a Viper cost on ebay right now (ok, before the announcement).


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I know that talking to small critters is not healthy but.....

A little birdy told me that aside from the condition of the old battlestar molds they are favoring the NEW battlestar ...for obvious reasons and that if things go well we may see other kits from the NEW series!

A 1/32 scale Raptor would make me a happy camper!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

fluke said:


> ...aside from the condition of the old battlestar molds they are favoring the NEW battlestar ...for obvious reasons...


I guess the question is, if you were Ronald Moore, what company would _you_ want making your battlestar kits?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

ClubTepes, I understand your reasoning, and it make sense to me. 

It will be good to have it all in one kit. I have a Viper, and one original release Basestar. If the new ones are better details, like they say, then I will have to get them. I would be a shame not to rerelease or rework the Galactica. 

I have no interest in the new series, so I won't but the models.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Remember, this is just the initial listing. We'll get more BSG kits later, I'm sure.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

toyroy said:


> I guess the question is, if you were Ronald Moore, what company would _you_ want making your battlestar kits?


As long as they are plastic and affordable who cares! I can accurize or upgrade any kit!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> As long as they are plastic and affordable who cares! I can accurize or upgrade any kit!


 YEAH BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

fluke said:


> As long as they are plastic and affordable who cares! I can accurize or upgrade any kit!


Did I say you _weren't_ super-modeler? A lot of us can scratchbuild the damn stuff, too.

The point I'm making, is that this is an opportunity to give folks, and especially kids, a reason to build a model. And, if a novice modelmaker can build a halfway decent model, they will be much more likely to build another. In other words, this is an opportunity to turn the fortunes of the hobby around.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

ToyRoy....Thats cool... what I said came out wrong. I agree with you...the fact that Monogram is doing anything at all is a good thing for us and potential future modelers indeed!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Affordable, relatively cheap kits is great for the hobby. I think the $25 price point for the Viper and Raider might give some folks a little pause, but if they've got quality resin accurizing parts they might not be aiming at the average, novice modeler. 

Regardless, I hope they give us a MUCH more accurate TOS battlestar! And after that, a series of TNS BSG ships to-scale w/each other.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I hope they give us a MUCH more accurate TOS battlestar!


I really hope so,too! Put lights in the model, tun out the lights, and then put on the BSG CD. :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

For the new series battlestar kit, I would think a larger model than Monogram's TOS would be preferable. Something a little more impressive.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Remember, this is just the initial listing. We'll get more BSG kits later, I'm sure.


That's what we all said about PL Star Trek kits, and RC2 Episode III kits. Buy 'em while you can!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

With the very high audience and excellent ratings that the new Battlestar is recieving I'm sure that Monogram is seriously considering kits from the new series.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

fluke said:


> As long as they are plastic and affordable who cares! I can accurize or upgrade any kit!


That might be fine for a person of your talent level and if you have the time.

I for one feel that it is the duty of the plastic kit manufacturer to make as accurate of kit as possible. If you want to produce one for the kids and one for the adults thats fine, but quite frankly if I buy a kit, I expect it to be as accurate as possible, and I don't want to hear cost as an excuse for making it unaccurate by either accident or design. Don't charge me 20.00 and give me a bad kit and say "well to make it accurate it would have made the kit $40.00. Well, then charge $40.00 and do it right. My time is way too valuable to be fixing something someone else should have taken care of in the first place.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Affordable, relatively cheap kits is great for the hobby. I think the $25 price point for the Viper and Raider might give some folks a little pause, but if they've got quality resin accurizing parts they might not be aiming at the average, novice modeler.
> 
> Regardless, I hope they give us a MUCH more accurate TOS battlestar! And after that, a series of TNS BSG ships to-scale w/each other.


Have you looked at the cost of Lego's stuff. What is it $50.00 for a B-Wing.
I for one find that ridiculous considering the obvious level of detail and the fact that it will probably go togather once then wind up in a tub with every other lego part.
I don't think $25.00 is bad at all, though I think the Basestar might do better at $29.99 rather than the $34.99 considering the popularity of that kit in the past.

I think everybody wants a better TOS Battlestar, and if people take a moment and TELL them, it might make it more likely. Don't expect them to 'know' that we want a better kit. Sales of these kits will certainly drive opinion as to whether a new kit of the Galactica is warranted or not.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I, for one, would love to have a nice, big scale kit of the current Galactica. For some strange reason there always seems to be an issue with getting kits from really good shows. Taking into account what we'd like to have and what's actually possible, what would be the largest practical size do you think they could make a model of this ship? Due to the size she's supposed to be, there should be a suffucient "wow" factor upon opening the box-like the 1701A. That would be extremely sweet to have Galactica and several inch or two vessels from the fleet to display around it. Maybe I'm hoping for too much, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

JeffG said:


> I, for one, would love to have a nice, big scale kit of the current Galactica. For some strange reason there always seems to be an issue with getting kits from really good shows. Taking into account what we'd like to have and what's actually possible, what would be the largest practical size do you think they could make a model of this ship? Due to the size she's supposed to be, there should be a suffucient "wow" factor upon opening the box-like the 1701A. That would be extremely sweet to have Galactica and several inch or two vessels from the fleet to display around it. Maybe I'm hoping for too much, but stranger things have happened.


Jeff, I took Coby's blueprint and popped it out at 1/2500. Its a very nice size and totally doable as a kit either in resin as I believe that Coby is doing, Or in styrene. Coby, do you think you might have kits for next WF?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Here is an iHobby expo pic of one of the Battlestar Galactica items.
Forgive me as I have no clue which one it is:
Photos courtesy of Gerry Paquette:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Cylon Basestar. Looks like the original release one, but it is not a close-up shot.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Just in case this promo photo of the new kit wasn't posted here yet:










They still have that raised trim aft of the intakes that would have to be shaved off to make it more accurate if you want to. The cockpit changes are a nice plus making everything worth it. I'll have to add scratchbuilt landing gear like another modeler showed off in another thread.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The new decals look pretty cool as well as a lot more accurate than the original ones.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A year to wait! I am ready now!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

It says launching in 2007 though...


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I had all the Galactica kits in their original release.My late Uncle said he knew some extras who worked on the original series as I remember.He was a big VP and had ties at the time.On the subject of the original Galactica kit,it was too short.I'm sure they could add some panel type details to glue on too the hull to improve the detail.But the overall shape is off.I don't have cable.but know the new Galactica series is very popular.I'll pick up the newled retooled reissues when they come out.I will pick up a model of the New Galactica if one is produced,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Good Job Steve! I hadn't looked through the posts before I posted my flyer.
Thanks!!
Chris


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

superduty455 said:


> Griffworks-This information came directly from my wholesaler. If you are close to Chicago then meet up with Ed Sexton (revell Rep) and ask.
> Chris


Didn't notice Griff's location?

Though there are lots of reasons why we'll eventually someday leave Iraq, I think Griff's not likely to get leave approved for the above reason.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's all good. I'll be out of here eventually and at least it'll be in plenty of time for a family trip to San Diego in late March and WonderFest '07 in late May!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Godspeed getting back! :thumbsup:
Hopefully you won't need to make too many more return engagements(no pun intended).

Griffworks!: Does more scale modeling before 9AM then most people do all day!(John P. excluded of course...)


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Chuck, yeah, I did, hence the winking smiley face. 
Griffworks, Thanks.
My dad got back in December of '05, and retired in March '06 after 34 years. He's been to Iraq (Kuwait) in 90/91 and did Iraq in '04/05.
In fact, he volunteered as they wanted him out and he kept going to the reserve center on a volunteer basis. He was able to sign up again when they needed more. Essentially volunteering to go. He loved the Navy that much. He was in Iraq as customs. The prison, you know the one, was one of the places he was at. He won't talk about it though. I know he's seen some things.
Anyway, he retired a Master Chief in the Navy.
Come back safe. Godspeed.
Chris


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Godspeed getting back! :thumbsup:
> Hopefully you won't need to make too many more return engagements(no pun intended).


 Thanks. I know the US Army folks are over here a LOT more than us Zoomies, but this is still my second trip to Iraq this year. On the upside, it gives me 8 months of Tax Free for this year! 


> Griffworks!: Does more scale modeling before 9AM then most people do all day!(John P. excluded of course...)


Perhaps, but not over here so much, nor have I actually finished more than three models (about six weeks before I left for Over here) in the last... decade? LOTS of other people may not have the number of stuff on the shelves I do, but at least can say they've got _finished_ models.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

superduty455 said:


> Hey Chuck, yeah, I did, hence the winking smiley face.
> Griffworks, Thanks.
> My dad got back in December of '05, and retired in March '06 after 34 years. He's been to Iraq (Kuwait) in 90/91 and did Iraq in '04/05.


This is my 10th trip to The Desert, overall. I've got just over 2 1/2 years in some country where we have to wear DCU's and the mission has been related to Iraq, Terrorism, the Taliban or a variation of the three: Saudi Arabia (twice), Kuwait (twice), Oman, Qatar, Pakistan, Kyrgyzstan and Iraq (twice now). When this Deployment is over I'll have just under one month shy of 3 years. Then there was the 1 year unaccompanied tour in the RoK. Thankfully, we generally only pull 90 or 120 day Deployments. 

The thing that really torques me off the most about this is that I know of several other folks in my career field who've got about the same amount of Time In Service as I do, but who've got *maybe* one year in The Desert, all told. 'Course, lots of them have all the Kewel Boy TDY's to Germany, the UK, Spain, etc... Nothing where you have to suffer thru walking 80m+ to take a leak or a shower, tho, but they like to say that they've "suffered just as much" as those of us w/more than three Deployments.  

Meh... Enough of that whiney-crap, tho. US Army folks are stuck over here for more 'n a year most of the time and are oft-times back over here w/in another year. 



> In fact, he volunteered as they wanted him out and he kept going to the reserve center on a volunteer basis. He was able to sign up again when they needed more. Essentially volunteering to go. He loved the Navy that much. He was in Iraq as customs. The prison, you know the one, was one of the places he was at. He won't talk about it though. I know he's seen some things.
> Anyway, he retired a Master Chief in the Navy.


Tell your Dad thanks for his Service, please! 



> Come back safe. Godspeed.


Thanks and will do!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Thank you for your service as well Griff. Come home safe.

Edge


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jeff, if it helps, our building is so big, I have to walk 20 meters to the nearest bathroom, and about the same distance you travel to my favorite bathroom with a window.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks, Edge. You're most welcome.


JohnP: Sure, as long as you suffer and are doing the "Pee-Pee Walk" or are "Prairie Doggin'" to get there! :lol: 


Aaaannnddd... Bringing this thread back around to topic. I might've missed this announcement or other comments here, but did anyone else catch the below over at Starship Modeler's Hobby News Section a couple days back (2 November)? 



> *BATTLESTAR GALACTICA REISSUE! --- UPDATE*
> 
> Revell/Monogram have announced the reissue of three of the original series Battlestar Galactica models: _Colonial Viper_, _Cylon Raider_ and _Cylon Base Star_. Each kit will include newly tooled _plastic _parts to make them more faithfull to the original filming models.
> 
> ...


I like that last part that tells us the Big-G might see a reissue - hopefully with some either new, more accurate add-on parts or some sort of major improvements - such as a completely new mold. I know I'm sorta dreamin' on that last, but it'd be nice. Thankfully, Revell-Monogram seems to be listening to at least some few hobby enthusiats, judging by the improvements made to the Viper, Raider and Basestar kits.


----------

